# To Commit or Not



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have been offered a job for USD 3500 net of tax monthly in Cairo. Am wondering if I can survive here with that salary with a minimum USD 1000 savings a month.
Please assist to commit.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum..

If you can survive on this and save depends on your lifestyle.

Housing will take a major slice of your income.. unless of course you have a housing allowance,

Are you a single person?

Maiden


i


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Maiden:
Thanks on replying on my thread. Well housing is provided for me. Yes I am single. I heard the cost of living in Cairo is pretty expensive.
Lis


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lisakoh said:


> Hi Maiden:
> Thanks on replying on my thread. Well housing is provided for me. Yes I am single. I heard the cost of living in Cairo is pretty expensive.
> Lis




Cairo is expensive although there are people who will tell you that you can live cheaply and I am sure you can if you want to live on beans and vegetables. You can buy cheap shoes/clothes but that is what they are cheap and don't last minutes, good quality Egyptian clothes are expensive at least on a par with what you pay in the west, imports are about double the price. Utilities are cheap but of course if you are running your aircon etc 24/7 then you will have a hefty bill. Petrol is cheap if you are running a car but to buy a car is a minefield and expensive and as a foreigner you will be ripped off on price. Social life.. expensive unless you like to go local.

Yes you could do what you are proposing but do you want to live the lifestyle that it will take? 

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

One of my junior expat employees earns in that ballpark, net in the pocket amount (accommodation /transport/mobile alowances not included) and seems to do quite okay on that amount. Not too sure they can/could save $1000 per month...but depending on lifestyle that you are used to, is possible, I think...:ranger:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

lisakoh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been offered a job for USD 3500 net of tax monthly in Cairo. Am wondering if I can survive here with that salary with a minimum USD 1000 savings a month.
> Please assist to commit.


Salamat pagi Lisa. As stated by Maiden, and in previous threads of this nature, your cost of living is entirely dependent upon your lifestyle choice/aspirations. I would say that overall the cost of living for an expat in Cairo is slightly less than in Fujirah, and that, if your housing and associated costs are covered, then $2,500 should enable you to live comfortably, if not luxuriously, here in Egypt.


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Keep it rolling.
Cheers,
Lis


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Come for a weekend and see for yourself.. there is also the daily problems of living here to be taken into account.. pollution, noise, dirt, harassment, shortages.. Yes we put up with these but I would guess it's because we have lived here years and have adapted, I don't know if it would be easy to come to this now,


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a good idea Maiden. I will think about it. Flights from DXB to CAI is pretty affordable.
Is it politically peaceful now in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lisakoh said:


> That is a good idea Maiden. I will think about it. Flights from DXB to CAI is pretty affordable.
> Is it politically peaceful now in Cairo?




Today it is tomorrow may be another story but that could be said for anywhere in the world. 

If you come try and stay at the Marriott in Zamalek.. you will be central to everything.

Maiden


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Maiden for the tips.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cost of living..

I was out for an Asian fusion meal last night with friends... cost of the meal, good but not fantastic.. 830 Egyptian pounds, no alcohol, one bottle of water, and one cola was the only drink involved.


Thai meal for 2 in Glasgow last month with 2 beers, glass of wine, bottle of water... 29 pounds sterling= 300 Egyptian pounds

Cairo certainly aint cheap,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

So you want to bank $1000 USD each month and your bigger expenses are covered and you're wondering if you can live on $2500 USD each month.

That's 15,000 LE.

I say it's doable.


----------



## lisakoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Maiden and Expatagogo. All tips are noted. 

Lis


----------

